# Where can I find make up classes or school in Houston,TX?



## OneFlyMiss (Sep 19, 2008)

I am interested in classe or a school in the Houton area. I am new to the industry so I need some direction so I wont get scammed. Any info on mandatory classes and prices and kits is appreciated.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 19, 2008)

Not sure..I am in Dallas...But you might want to pm RBELLA she probably would know..she is in H-Town


----------

